# The magnificent and malign forest of silent screams



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2012)

Preamble:

It started innocent and sweet. A pleasant warm day back home in town, having a drink, until the disturbance of the peace . . . . .

The party's priest, a chaotic creature resembling a crow, but flightless, was outside the Tavern enjoying his own company (or he could have been distracted by the big warm shiny thing in the sky) when the sound of an increasingly loud *thud thud* could be heard from within the forest's gloom. --------- calls for he others and as they arrive one by one, one calling for the others to be taken to safety.

outside guards are busy bringing others to safety as well, as an ogre comes chargeing out of the woods, "FEE FI FO FUM! OGRUG THUNK RUN RUN RU . . . . . !" his words are cut off as he realizes he is in a town. Skidding to a stop, he turns left and runs again, 4 small arrow shafts of crude make protruding from his aft portions.

{to be continued}
Author: Scott DeWarski the Mad


----------

